# 3D-Gitter



## UnoDosTres (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit (Filter etc) das man mit PS auf einen normalen Bild
eine Art 3D-Gitter legen kann?
Es soll nur den effekt eines 3D Gitters haben. Mir ist klar das PS ein 2D Programm ist.

Gruss
u.d.t.


----------



## Nino (17. Oktober 2005)

Die einfachste Methode, du zeichnest dein Gitter und stellst in den Ebeneneigenschaften "*Abgeflachte Kante und Relief*" ein.
Desweiteren siehe Suchbegriff "*Gitter*"


----------



## UnoDosTres (17. Oktober 2005)

Nein, das ist nicht was ich meine. Ich meinte ob es in PS möglich ist eine "Art 3D Gittermodel" eines Bildes zu erzeugen.
Ähnlich wie ein 3D Model ohne Texturen....

Aber ich denke das ist in PS nicht möglich.


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2005)

Mit Illustrator CS kannst du dir ein Wire-Frame eines erstellten Objektes rendern lassen. Mit einem Photo funktioniert das jedoch nicht - und mit Photoshop erst recht nicht.


----------



## NomadSoul (17. Oktober 2005)

Also meinst Du das mit dem Gitter wie in den 3 D Programmen entlang der Gitter?  oder wie meinst Du das ich kann mir das gerade nicht richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2005)

Wie ein "3D-Modell ohne Texturen" ... also ein Wire-Frame-Modell.


----------



## Nino (17. Oktober 2005)

Das einzige was deinen Vorstellungen näher kommen könnte sind die ganzen Konturen des Bildes, da sich 2d Bild und 3d Gitter natürlich widersprechen


----------



## UnoDosTres (18. Oktober 2005)

Illustrator CS2 habe ich. Ich werde es mal damit versuchen. Danke für die Infos.


Gruss

u.d.t


----------

